# Aire at Port Erroll, Cruden Bay, Aberdeenshire



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

My sister owns a Cafe at Port Erroll in the lovely North East of Scotland fishing harbour of Cruden Bay.

I was visiting last night when she mentioned more and more motorhomes are using the harbour as a stop over. 

This is great for her as some of the vans use her Cafe for breakfast. She explained that the harbour is owned by the harbour board and they now charge £5 for an overnight stay. They have installed a fresh water tap and now leave the public toilet open all night.

It's an extremely nice location (check it out on google earth) so if you are up that way I would suggest a nights stop over, it's very picturesque 

I had a walk down with my sister last night as she said some vans had arrived. When I got there, there was 5 vans. Two of which were from the Netherlands.

The only issue they are having is with motorhomers running generators, they have now erected a sign saying no generators after 8pm. So if you do stay here don't break the rules and risk loosing this great location....might just be Scotlands first Aire

Stewart


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We have stayed there and I can recommend it.

Please please put your money in the honesty box if you use it and your 20p for the use of the toilet.  

If it starts to blow a gale, do not park too close to the sea wall. 8O We had a real storm when we were there. A motorhome left before the gale. It was just as well as he would have been swamped. :lol: As it was, I had to give the van a really good wash to get rid of the salt on it.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just had a walk down here tonight, as I'm visiting my sister. There are 7 motorhomes parked along the seafront. Looks like this place is picking up as a bit of a great stop over.

Some owners are spending a complete weekend there. They have started to offer hook up for a few owners from the cafe for an extra 2 pounds a night. But limited to 2 vans. Great deal!

Check it out on google earth


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There's a letter about this in the December 2011 edition of MMM. Apparently the harbourmaster has set this up in order to raise funds for the harbour wall which is in need of repair. What a clever idea. 
Hope it spreads....

G


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We pulled in back in September.
We couldn't stop cos on the move had a great chat
with the harbourmaster he was very friendly and then we had some lovely sandwiches from the cafe.
HEARTILY RECOMMEND the place.
We will be back

Kev and Sue
x


----------



## EEVpilot (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't forget to mention that Cruden Bay golf course is fantastic. Well up to links championship standards. Recommend all golfers visit !

John


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

stewartwebr said:


> My sister owns a Cafe at Port Erroll in the lovely North East of Scotland fishing harbour of Cruden Bay.
> 
> I was visiting last night when she mentioned more and more motorhomes are using the harbour as a stop over.
> 
> ...


This is great news.

Can I ask if the "No Generators after 8pm" sign is just a written sign, or if it has a graphic to help non English speakers understand.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> This is great news.
> 
> Can I ask if the "No Generators after 8pm" sign is just a written sign, or if it has a graphic to help non English speakers understand.


Great idea! I shall speak to my sister who is on the Harbour Committee. They did start to receive compaints from locals about the noise of generators.

If anyone wants electricity hook up it can be arranged if you call into the little portacabin cafe.

The harbour wall is in need of attention, but given it is private, nobody is interested which is a real shame. It is a really nice setting. By what I have seen you can park anywhere within reason and stay as long as you want at 5 Pounds a night including water its a great deal. Wish other places would start to take there lead.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

This is great news and it sounds like a victory for common sense. I hope the long term story is as positive as this and that they raise enough to get the wall fixed and keep the Aire open. It would be good to see a news report of Motorhomers doing local business good' rather than the usual bad press. 

I'll give it a visit next time I am passing. Thanks for the post. 

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Can I just check exactly where the parking is in the harbour area? I have had a look on google streetview and there is a MH right out next to the edge but that might be a bit risky with a high tide and strong wind.
Also, where do we pay the £5?
Thanks - if we get some half decent days in the next couple of weeks might have a trip up there

Chris


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

ardgour said:


> Can I just check exactly where the parking is in the harbour area? I have had a look on google streetview and there is a MH right out next to the edge but that might be a bit risky with a high tide and strong wind.
> Also, where do we pay the £5?
> Thanks - if we get some half decent days in the next couple of weeks might have a trip up there
> 
> Chris


You can park anywhere you choose, but as you said best to keep away from the breakwater side in rough weather.

As for payment you will find an honesty box on the wall or you can pay in the cafe if it is open.

It's a great place for a few days and at £5 a night a real bargain. We were there the other night and the sunset across the sea up behind Slains Castle was amazing.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Can you please submit this site to the campsite database?


----------

